# World's Biggest Tractors



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Found this browsing around on TDR

The World’s Biggest Tractor


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Little more info. on Big Buds.

click here


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Big Roy

Big Roy 

edro:


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

cool sites chief thy r some big tractors cld plow whole state delaware wth one those lol i think bears workin on one of them for his nghbr puttin a G P S in it :bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy: :zoomin: :zoomin: :zoomin:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

World's largest dozer.

click here


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

World's largest wheel loader.

L-2350 Loader


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey, Chief... your link doesn't work for me.

I thought I'd try this...

<img src=http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a13349.jpg>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That's weird gwill, the Big Bud link worked last night when I posted it. I'll have to fix that.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It worked for me this morning but it sends you somewhere else.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I replaced the Big Bud link with another link with Big Bud info.


----------

